# endometrium cyst



## kaman21

Hi Dear all, I am new on this board. I had a laparoscopy operation to remove 6cm endometrium cyst - left ovary in July 2002. I had first attempt IVF failed 2 weeks ago. The doctor found out I've got 3cm endometrium cyst - left ovary again. He'll arrange a laparoscopy operation for me to remove it again. Could anyone told me why the cyst keep coming back and How long does it take for me to rest before I can start second IVF?? from Poor Kaman


----------



## Hammo

HI KAMAN AND WELCOME I TOO HAD CYSTS ON MY OVRY AND I LOST A TUBE AND OVRY FROM A 9CM CYST. THANK GOD I STILL HAVE THE OTHER ONE SO FAR IT'S BEEN 3YRS AND NO CYST YEAH. I TOO SUFFER FROM ENDOMITRIOSIS SO I KNOW WHAT YOUR GOING THROUGH. ASK YOUR DOCTOR WHAT YOU CAN DO TO PREVENT THE BIG CYSTS AND ALSO ASK ABOUT GOING ON THE PILL UNLESS YOUR TRYING FOR MORE BABIES AS OF RIGHT NOW. GL AND HOPE THOSE CYSTS DON'T KEEP COMING BK.


CINDY


----------



## anne-marie2003

Hi girls, I too also had cysts on my ovaries which have been removed and my r.fallopian tube removed - I am only 4 weeks post op, and we go for our follow up in September - I would be interested to know when we will be able to start our IVF after our follow up?

keep in touch girls, its nice to be able to have ppl to talk in the same situation.

Luv Anne-Mariexxxxxx


----------



## Mel

Hi Kaman,

I have a permanant endometrial cyst on my left ovary 5cm, it cannot be removed as it is stuck to my bowel and i would need to have a big op if they tried to remove it so it has to stay. I have had it drained and drained over the years but it still comes back, so i guess mine is here to stay but it is probably because it cannot be removed fully and they also say pregnancy helps endo and i am now 10 and a half weeks pg after an FET so i am hoping that mine will reduce in time.

I hope your cyst behaves, i have had others that have not come back so its looking good for you, fingers crossed that everything will be fine.

I also have no tubes as both were removed due to bilateral hydro (fluid filled tubes).

Anne-marie - i was told to wait 6 months before i could start tx after my last op and if my memory serves me right he did make me wait that long but i think it all depends on your clinic and consultant, i hope it isnt too much of a wait for you.

Mel

x x


----------



## catmum

Hi to all. To all who have had a op to remove cycsts, I feel for you. Good news though! I had an op to remove mine, then a year later one grew again. The docs were concerned that it might need to come out but they monitered it adn lo and behold the little blighter shrunk back to a normal size and i have now had 2 years cyst free.

I know not everyone is the same but it does give you hope that they do shrink.

I start first IVF cycle in October!.

Love to you all

Laura


----------



## anne-marie2003

Hi catmum, just wanted to wish lots of luck for your IVF that your'e starting in october.....we are embarking on it soon!

Keep us posted on how you get on.

luv n hugs
Anne-Marie xxxxxx


----------



## catmum

Thanks Anne Marie, hope you are feeling better after the op. The first month is the worst. I hope you are able to start the ivf soon. I wouldnt know as we werent trying for a baby at the time. 5 weeks before my wedding was the op so as you can imagine i was a bit anxious. 

Keep well,

Laura.


----------

